# Food



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello. I live in Sherman Oaks. When I take my wife with me on a ride, the trip must be planed around the food we will eat. She will climb any hill in front of us, brave any and all the traffic here in socal. All that she asks for is some good food at about the half way point of the ride. (not to much to ask)
So I was curious as to were you would go get some good food in socal, lets say anywhere from Torrence to Santa Barbara.
Not just food you get because its that time to eat, but food you will go out of your way to go get. I would like to find out about the best places that you know about.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sal's Mexican Inn in Oxnard is great for Mexican food. It's on Pacific Coast Highway. 

Here's their website.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You can also ride out to Santa Barbara from Sherman Oaks, dine in SB and take the Amtrak back to Van Nuys.
Excluding the dining part, a few of us here have done that ride starting in Van Nuys.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

a member since '05 and your first post is about food between Torrance and Santa Barbara???

that strikes me as....... interesting. 

that being said, we don't ride to eat at the halfway point so much as try to plan a good post-ride spot. Those include:

La Cabinita in Montrose, close to Angeles Crest (mtb or road)
Fathers Office in Santa Monica (same)
Pita Kitchen in Van Nuys (same)


// I'm your neighbor in Studio City.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> You can also ride out to Santa Barbara from Sherman Oaks, dine in SB and take the Amtrak back to Van Nuys.
> Excluding the dining part, a few of us here have done that ride starting in Van Nuys.


including the dining part, we've done that and there's a nice little hidden brew-pub almost across the street from the train station.


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies all of them are good so far.

The only one I am familiar with is Pita Kitchen very good food.

Can't wait to try Sal's and did not know about Fathers Office definitely worth stopping in after riding to the beach and before the return ride back to the valley.

It has been a very long time since we have been to Montrose. Excellent place to take her for a ride.

Thanks again.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> a member since '05 and your first post is about food between Torrance and Santa Barbara???
> 
> that strikes me as....... interesting.
> 
> ...


If we're talkin' Middle Eastern food the Carnival on Woodman between Ventura and Moorpark is good. 

For Thai food Sherman Way between Fulton and Coldwater is loaded with great restaurants. There's the Sunshine (I stopped going there because of the smell of Black Flag), the Krua Thai, Bua Siam. The Sri Siam at the corner of Coldwater and Vanowen is great. 

Just went to El Criollo - a Cuban place - at the corner of Woodman? and Victory a week or two ago. That place is great. 

Chinese - There's a Sam Woo BBQ at Sepulveda and Victory that is awesome. And the Vietnamese restaurants on that corner are good too. 

Over in Reseda there's the Vihn Loi Tofu on Sherman Way a couple of blocks west of Reseda Blvd. 

For sushi I like the Ahi Sushi on Ventura near Coldwater and Tama Sushi in Studio City. 

Whew! That's it for now. Back later.


----------

